# Hey SpotandStalk...



## DouglasB. (Nov 8, 2015)

Fournette ran for less than 40... 

Just in case ya missed it. 

Any other outlandish predictions you wanna make, now?


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Nov 8, 2015)

DouglasB. said:


> Fournette ran for less than 40...
> 
> Just in case ya missed it.
> 
> Any other outlandish predictions you wanna make, now?



You're talking to the guy who thought FSU could beat Clemson...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 9, 2015)

I was wrong.

Glad to see I was on your mind the entire game.  







As for Clemson, y'all are tough and will win it all, no doubt.



As for predictions....The pollock still cost yall the big one.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2015)

DouglasB. said:


> Fournette ran for less than 40...
> 
> Just in case ya missed it.
> 
> Any other outlandish predictions you wanna make, now?



he cant help himself; its that thug dna.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2015)

klemsontigers7 said:


> You're talking to the guy who thought FSU could beat Clemson...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2015)

Go Noles

Evening thugs 6 and 7


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2015)

DouglasB. said:


> Fournette ran for less than 40...
> 
> Just in case ya missed it.
> 
> Any other outlandish predictions you wanna make, now?



he even thinks ga southern will beat the  dawgs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he even thinks ga southern will beat the  dawgs.







You dont??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he even thinks ga southern will beat the  dawgs.





SpotandStalk said:


> You dont??



Heck, if FSU didn't have Cook, GSU would beat them too!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, if FSU didn't have Cook, GSU would beat them too!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


>



And YOU know it's true... So does Spot, he just won't admit it!

UGA and FSU in the TOILET bowl vs each other!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And YOU know it's true... So does Spot, he just won't admit it!
> 
> UGA and FSU in the TOILET bowl vs each other!!!





Man I hope so. They may have to shut this forum down after Cook single handedly beats the Dwags.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Man I hope so. They may have to shut this forum down after Cook single handedly beats the Dwags.




You do know that Richt is undefeated against the Noles and we don't have a polish kicker... Although, I consider him a pollock.. 

And if Tech can hold Cook to 82 yards, I'm sure Pruitt can take care of Cook.. After all, if UGA had FSU's schedule and playing in the ACC they WOULD be in the Playoff talk about playing in the ACC conference championship.. Pretty sad really... The ACC is almost worse than JJ's PAC!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Man I hope so. They may have to shut this forum down after Cook single handedly beats the Dwags.



And if that happened, I might have to give all the money I won off of FSU back to it's fans from last season!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And if Tech can hold Cook to 82 yards, I'm sure Pruitt can take care of Cook.. After all, if UGA had FSU's schedule and playing in the ACC they WOULD be in the Playoff talk about playing in the ACC conference championship.. Pretty sad really... The ACC is almost worse than JJ's PAC!




Pruitt's run D couldn't stop a cold. Thats why all the Dawg fans are so high on Chubb. He looked GREAT in practice. 




And Uga has let a lowly pac-12 team win the East in back to back years and now yall would run the ACC gauntlet??? 


We've all seen how Uga performs against OOC opponents in bowl games. 

Michigan St??
UCF????





Heck yall will be lucky to even beat Southern this weekend.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Pruitt's run D couldn't stop a cold. Thats why all the Dawg fans are so high on Chubb. He looked GREAT in practice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Pruitt's run D couldn't stop a cold. Thats why all the Dawg fans are so high on Chubb. He looked GREAT in practice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do realize UGA has more bowl wins than ANY team during the BCS era.. 

Speaking of bowl games.. How was FSU's last bowl appearance with an OOC opponent??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You do realize UGA has more bowl wins than ANY team during the BCS era..
> 
> Speaking of bowl games.. How was FSU's last bowl appearance with an OOC opponent??





Dadgum yall should have the most wins. Look at the bowl games yall play in. 

You do realize yall have lost 3 of the last 5 against Ucf, Michigan St, Nebraska, and Louisville?





It didn't go as planned.  
We'll be back in position to redeem ourselves soon. Go Noles!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You do realize UGA has more bowl wins than ANY team during the BCS era..
> 
> Speaking of bowl games.. How was FSU's last bowl appearance with an OOC opponent??



you know better slayer............he's still having issues with that event. Bless his heart.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you know better slayer............he's still having issues with that event. Bless his heart.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And if Tech can hold Cook to 82 yards, I'm sure Pruitt can take care of Cook.. After all, if UGA had FSU's schedule and playing in the ACC they WOULD be in the Playoff talk about playing in the ACC conference championship.. Pretty sad really... The ACC is almost worse than JJ's PAC!









You can get off the ledge now Slayer. Dawgs win, Dawgs win, Dawgs win..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> You can get off the ledge now Slayer. Dawgs win, Dawgs win, Dawgs win..



hes still up there with quack and Doenightmare.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> hes still up there with quack and Doenightmare.



and guthrie and snook


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> and guthrie and snook



and Blue Frogg


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 22, 2015)

Bunch of folks on that ledge







Somebody's bound to fall off.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Bunch of folks on that ledge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seems like Slayer is still up there


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> It didn't go as planned.
> We'll be back in position to redeem ourselves soon. Go Noles!



Don't you know?  Beating Louisville in the Belk Bowl was waaaaay better than losing in the playoff.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> seems like Slayer is still up there



Only because he's shoving everybody else off, one by one.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Only because he's shoving everybody else off, one by one.



yep. he is the Slayer. Heard Madsnooker made quite a mess.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. he is the Slayer. Heard Madsnooker made quite a mess.



Me too. I also heard the clean up was an ugly job. He blew chunks on impact. They had to get all the wimmen and children off the street. Fire Dept is still hosing down the pavement today.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Me too. I also heard the clean up was an ugly job. He blew chunks on impact. They had to get all the wimmen and children off the street. Fire Dept is still hosing down the pavement today.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 24, 2015)

If anybody is left up there go ahead and jump.



It's not getting any better.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> If anybody is left up there go ahead and jump.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not getting any better.



I wouldn't talk the magic if I were you. In your absence you were nominated to take Snook's place after his premature tumble.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I wouldn't talk the magic if I were you. In your absence you were nominated to take Snook's place after his premature tumble.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I wouldn't talk the magic if I were you. In your absence you were nominated to take Snook's place after his premature tumble.



Y'all can't get rid of me that easy Elfiii.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Y'all can't get rid of me that easy Elfiii.



jimbo going to lsu will be your tipping point. go ahead and jump


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> jimbo going to lsu will be your tipping point. go ahead and jump



It's in Bama's best interest if Jimbo stays in Tally. 




Jimbo=Saban Slayer


----------

